

Warning: Why your Internet might fail on May 5 - ukdm
http://www.itnews.com.au/News/173412,warning-why-your-internet-might-fail-on-may-5.aspx

======
nfnaaron
I admit vague ignorance here. The article links to two test sites,
<https://www.dns-oarc.net/oarc/services/replysizetest> and
[http://labs.ripe.net/content/testing-your-resolver-dns-
reply...](http://labs.ripe.net/content/testing-your-resolver-dns-reply-size-
issues)

The dig test on the first site times out. The second site has a downloadable
java test which I didn't use. Instead I adapted the first site's dig test to
the second site:

    
    
      $ dig +short test.rs.ripe.net txt
      rst.x477.rs.ripe.net.
      rst.x481.x477.rs.ripe.net.
      rst.x486.x481.x477.rs.ripe.net.
      "68.87.85.100 DNS reply size limit is at least 486 bytes"
      "68.87.85.100 lacks EDNS, defaults to 512"
      "68.87.85.100 summary bs=512,rs=486,edns=0,do=0"
    

68.87.85.100 is comcast, my ISP.

The first test site, dns-oarc.net, shows expected results (which I don't have
here), and for the above error it says I should "investigate further."

I'm running ubuntu 10.04 LTS (uptime about 10 hours :) on a laptop behind my
WRT54GL and did nothing specific to configure the network.

    
    
      $ cat /etc/resolv.conf 
      # Generated by NetworkManager
      domain hsd1.co.comcast.net
      search hsd1.co.comcast.net
      nameserver 68.87.85.102
      nameserver 68.87.69.150
    
    

The basic question is, should I be looking at my router's configuration
(WRT54GL) or should I be asking comcast what's up?

And what should I be reading to understand this issue. I'm afraid of traveling
down a rabbit hole following semi-random RFCs.

------
yakattak
Doesn't seem to be as bad as they're making it look. It only won't work on
older systems.

